# Antique Bicycle, Need Help With Brand And Date



## rocket98 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

I recently acquired several old bikes and parts in a lot, along with some other riding items. I am lost as to identification! I never thought that there would be something I couldn't find on the internet! LOL! The bike that I am starting research on is the oldest. It has a badge, identifying it as a Crystal Cycle Co. bike. I have searched everywhere but there is nothing on this bike out there! I am hoping that someone here can help me.

 It is an old 3 speed(?) boys bike, in surprisingly solid shape with wood rims and one wooden handgrip. The shifter is made by Sturmey Archer so I am guessing it was made after the turn of the century. I don't see any other information on the bike.

I have some photos here, the bike I am looking for information on is on the second page, but any information about any of this stuff would be great!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=234678&id=778509467&l=948c2f1a4c 

Thanks!
Kathleen


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 29, 2010)

its from the mid teen's maybe as early as 1913.a bike with that 3-speed option is rare.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 29, 2010)

Look at the chain. It is a skip tooth with solid blocks in it. WOW! Unreal! I did not even know Sturmey made the 3 speed (Tricoaster) that long ago! Sounds like a job for Walter Branche...


----------



## OldRider (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm with SchwinnDoggy on this, I have never seen a 3 speed hub on a bike that old, it has to be one of the very first 3speed models. You have a treasure there, please treat it as such.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow,you have to tell us how you find this treasure.This has to be a pickers dream.Tell us pleeeeze


----------



## bairdco (Jul 29, 2010)

you might be able to date the bike by the hub model. here's a link to Sturmey Archer History: http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history

says their first 3 speed hub was patented in 1902...


----------



## sam (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice teens era bike--with a S/A tri-coaster hub. Good buy.S/A did sell the 3 speed hub in America before WW1. Then for a short time during WW1 they were made in America!After WW1 S/A returned to suppling us with hub Made in England.Every so often a tri-coaster hub shows up on Ebay.


----------



## chitown (Jul 29, 2010)

bairdco said:


> here's a link to Sturmey Archer History: http://www.sturmey-archerheritage.com/index.php?page=history
> 
> says their first 3 speed hub was patented in 1902...





they get my nomination for :Best website from a company product archive... ever! 

They've got ad's, catalogs, specs... user friendly and hi-res READABLE scans.


----------



## rocket98 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi All! Thanks for all the responses!

I have narrowed the age down (with help from someone on another board who found it, I should say!) to approx. 1914 when they started to make the S model hub for a short time in the USA. Yes, that is a fabulous website!

Nobody has recognized the brand name yet, unfortunately.

I will tell the story on how I got this bike, and the other 'lesser' but very cool old girls bikes and parts. I am a picker of sorts, mostly buying and restoring items that are close to me. I love to learn abut old things, so it doesn't matter what it is, I get excited about them when I find them! I love old books, radios, tvs, etc. and was in the doll business for 30 years, and restore old dolls and statuary. 

My daughter has a photo studio and I had bought and restored an old tricycle for her, which became the hit of the studio. All the kids wanted to be photographed on it. So I was on the lookout for an old trike. I saw this ad for a type of estate sale company, which showed a couple of old trikes in a picture. So I called them and soon found that they had an enormous amount (I mean like a storage unit FULL!) of old tricyles and parts. This included the rocking horse and these bikes. I couldn't swing the price on all of the stuff, so I made them a deal for the bikes, rocking horse and the two trikes pictured. I hated walking away from all the trike parts, but it was way more than I could store and ever realistically find homes for.

When I realized this bike was very old (the wood rims, I watch American Pickers, too!) it came right in the house! I know it is in an unattractive condition, but it is pretty darn complete and can be restored. But, I have come to the realization that it is out of my league and should be done by someone who really knows what they are doing. I don't want to do this bike a disservice. So, it will eventually be for sale...if I can find out more about it's history and value!!!

I think I will tackle a restoration on one of the girls models, perhaps the one that looks to be from the 30's instead of this guy! 

Oh....who is Walter Branche? I would love to get hold of him and see if he recognizes this bike!

Thanks again!
Kathleen


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 30, 2010)

Walter is the true _Bicycle Jesus_! lol. He is a member on this site and others. I do not have a contact for him. He seems to know the real old stuff pretty good. Dont be afraid of wrecking this beauty. If you restore it to its original lustre, or close to, it will be better than it is. Good luck on your projects. Post pics of your trikes. I like them also.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 31, 2010)

wbranche@cfl.rr.com      407 6569840,i live in central florida , do some google search on chain,that will help you date the bike ,, find out when the change from block to roller chain .i will search some of my library of books ,, most of the bikes,that i know about are ,before air was put in tires ,walter branche


----------

